# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Cómo Dirigir la Bioestimulación del Desarrollo Vegetativo

## Disper. Bioestimulantes

Cuando se habla de bioestimulantes basados en aminoácidos es necesario, primero, diferenciar aquellos formulados a partir de extractos vegetales o animales de los que están compuestos a partir de aminoácidos de síntesis.  
La diferencia es clara.  *¿Qué función tienen estas moléculas orgánicas nitrogenadas?  ¿Qué Resultados Puedo Alcanzar? #Ensayos en: 🍊 Naranjo 🍓 Fresa 🌹 Rosa 🍇 Viña 🥦 Brocolí  Leer: Bioestimular el desarrollo vegetativo*Temas similares: Cómo Dirigir la Bioestimulación del Desarrollo Vegetativo Artículo: ¿Cómo se explica el bajo desarrollo económico de algunos agricultores? Artículo: La certificación como herramienta de desarrollo de oportunidades de mercado PERIODO VEGETATIVO EN EL CULTIVO DE LA VID El SNIP debe ser visto como un aliado para el desarrollo, afirman

----------


## carlos.1

hola entiendo , gracias por la información , estoy buscando también un sustituto efectivo de la proteína , tengo entendido la lenteja pero existe algún otro que no sea grano?

----------

